# Rechamber a Remington 700



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a Remington 700 VS in 22-250 can i have it rechambered for 6.5 Creedmoore?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not a gunsmith but you'll have to re-barrel it also. A 6.5 is .256" diameter and a 22-250 is .224" diameter. A short action 700 is a great place to start.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't find anyone (other than Briley who is backed up pretty good right now) to rechamber it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can buy a new barrel from Shilen or Hart or numerous other makers, threaded and chambered for the rifle action that you have. About $500 to buy them and a few hundred for a gunsmith to install it. You wouldn't want to re chamber (rebore) a different caliber .22 (22-250) vs .264 (6.5 creedmore).


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

HydraSports said:


> You can buy a new barrel from Shilen or Hart or numerous other makers, threaded and chambered for the rifle action that you have. About $500 to buy them and a few hundred for a gunsmith to install it. You wouldn't want to re chamber (rebore) a different caliber .22 (22-250) vs .264 (6.5 creedmore).


Gotcha' so just buy a new barrel and bolt and have a gun smith install them?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rooster 1 said:


> Gotcha' so just buy a new barrel and bolt and have a gun smith install them?


The bolt you have now will work for the Creedmoor. The 22-250 and the 6.5 have virtually identical case head sizes. Just the news barrel is all you need.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

spurgersalty said:


> The bolt you have now will work for the Creedmoor. The 22-250 and the 6.5 have virtually identical case head sizes. Just the news barrel is all you need.


Ok,i'm on the hunt now for a Hart barrel.Thanks.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rooster 1 said:


> Ok,i'm on the hunt now for a Hart barrel.Thanks.


You'll have more luck checking retailers inventory rather than harts. The last time I checked(3 months ago), they were 4-8 months out. On blanks.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

spurgersalty said:


> You'll have more luck checking retailers inventory rather than harts. The last time I checked(3 months ago), they were 4-8 months out. On blanks.


I'll shop around.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

While you are having the rifle at a Smith for chambering and re barreling I would recommend having the action trued and bedded at this time also.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> The bolt you have now will work for the Creedmoor. The 22-250 and the 6.5 have virtually identical case head sizes. Just the news barrel is all you need.


I'm no gunsmith either but I believe this is correct!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rooster 1 said:


> I'll shop around.


http://www.butchsreloading.com/shop...-barrel-264-65mm-18-twist-lb-light-palma.html

This is a pretty good deal for an already turned barrel if you can live with a #4 contour and it will work in your current stock. Everyone else is in the 350+ range.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I want a varmint barrel,but in a matte finish.Think i'm going to call that place and see if i can order one.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

spurgersalty said:


> http://www.butchsreloading.com/shop...-barrel-264-65mm-18-twist-lb-light-palma.html
> 
> This is a pretty good deal for an already turned barrel if you can live with a #4 contour and it will work in your current stock. Everyone else is in the 350+ range.


Looks like i'll be sending my weapon to them..Talked ed and he is going to fix me up.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'd suggest you just buy a new weapon, assuming the 22-250 barrel is not trashed. 

And, you don't want a palma barrel unless you are shooting benchrest type paper punching. It will be a 30 inch barrel. So, you will have to cut and recrown. Even a light palma contour will be a rather heavy barrel. 

Then, if you are going spend that kinda cash on a Hart barrel, might as well have the receiver cleaned up. So, that's more money. Money you will likely never get back. Money that would likely be better spent on a custom action that will actually have significant resale value.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ernest said:


> I'd suggest you just buy a new weapon, assuming the 22-250 barrel is not trashed.
> 
> And, you don't want a palma barrel unless you are shooting benchrest type paper punching. It will be a 30 inch barrel. So, you will have to cut and recrown. Even a light palma contour will be a rather heavy barrel.
> 
> Then, if you are going spend that kinda cash on a Hart barrel, might as well have the receiver cleaned up. So, that's more money. Money you will likely never get back. Money that would likely be better spent on a custom action that will actually have significant resale value.


Yes it will be a palma barrel and it will not be carried around just parked and shoot coyotes with not worried about resale value as it will not be sold and the only action i want is a 700 Remington.Custom action would be way more than i want to spend seeing as it will not be a compition weapon.I believe this is just what i want.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Hey, its your money. Good luck.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ernest said:


> Hey, its your money. Good luck.


Yea i have been wanting something like this for a while.I have a Cooper varminter in 223 Akley improved and on in 218 Mashburn Bee,but i wanted something that would push those dogs over pretty good at long range in the wind and had this Remington VS in the safe doing nothing so i figured.......should be a cool weapon.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Go over to the Savage Shooters forum. There you will find that Remington rifles like Savage can also be made to switch barrel. There are two or three sponsors there that sell the barrels and barrel nut needed to do the switch yourself. Go/no go gauge and vice attachment and you are on your way. Read up on it , there is more info there than most can appreciate. GG


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

My weapon is in the mail and on the way,i'll keep ya'll posted.


----------

